# VLC comment importer et regarder des videos avi ?



## le20sur20 (28 Juin 2014)

Bonjour,

la raison pour laquelle j'ai téléchargé VLC est que j'était las de devoir convertir mes AVI pour les importer dans itunes puis les transferer dans mon iphone pour les regarder depuis "videos"  (converties en mp4 ou mov)

J'ai donc téléchargé VLC sur mon iphone, mais comment transferer les videos avi dans mon iphone afin de les regarder depuis l'app vlc ? 

Merci


----------



## lineakd (29 Juin 2014)

@le20sur20, comme ceci...


----------



## le20sur20 (2 Juillet 2014)

top, merci!


----------

